# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  كيفية حذف الفيروسات من جهازك بدون برنامج ... طريقة رااائعة .

## yassirali66

* 1- أضغط أبدأ + تشغيل (run)+ واكتب command  ثم أضغط انتر
ثم بعد ذلك ستظهر لك في الشاشه السوداء كتابه
في داخلها اكتب

 2- اكتب ..cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب ..cd واضغط enter 
3- اكتب cd windows واضغط انتر ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط انتر

4- اكتب setup واضغط انتر  

اذا شاهدت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )

فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة  

فجهازك به فيروسات 

الفكرة : ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل الsystem32 

يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك به فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب 

لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe 

هذه الطريقة صالحة لنظام ويندوز XP فقط .          
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت لكم المفيد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا قلب ...

ملاحظة :
الأمر في الخطوة الثانية يجب أن يكتب كاملاً ( ..cd ) بمعني أن تكتب النقطتين أيضاً ... 
دي عشان أنا غلطت فيها في الأول حبيت أنبهكم

بعد إذنك يا ياسر دي طريقة ثانية لتغير المسار بدل الخطوتين 2 و3 يمكن كتابة الأمر
( cd c:\windows\system32 ) ثم أكتب setup وإضغط enter تظهر لك الرسالة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*للاهميه مرفق رابط جعل الوندز اصلي وازالة النجمه
التحيه لرياض عباس

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13508
*

----------


## عمده

*مشكووور وجزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت لكم المفيد



الغالي ياسر # الرجاء الذهاب للوحة التحكم لتثبيت هذه الفائدة بدون تمنيات #
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تسلم يا غالى ولك منا خالص الشكر
                        	*

----------

